# slim fit jacket



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

special blend revolver fit

although that may still be too baggy, despite being their "slim fit"


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Holden is the only way to go for slim jackets


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Holden or Airblaster. L1 slim stuff is good too.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe its just the way people around here wear it, but airblaster coats seem to be really baggy...im assuming the kids i see are wearing them 2 sizes too big though..


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Cappel, Holden & Burton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Technine! :thumbsup:


----------

